

Ask HN: Is there any website similar to CodeAcademy? - azat_co


======
nicholasreed
bloc.io and appacademy might fit the bill. Or are you justing looking for a
website that teaches you to code in Javascript?

~~~
azat_co
Not me but yes, interactive approach to learning web development.

